# So, what else to do???



## dizmomof3 (Aug 24, 2012)

My husband & I have been together for almost 25 years, almost 20 years married. I admit that the first 18 years of marriage were something I would rather forget.... there was alot of lying, on his part (going out drinking with buddies from work & such) so the trust was broken pretty early on. We moved in together when our oldest was 1 1/2, had two more kids along the way & based our relationship on that. It was hard. He wanted to party & his freedom while I took care of the home. 

Fast forward...We went on a (literally magical trip) by ourselves (a week) for the first time in 20 years. We totally renewed our relationship & it has totally changed our lives. It definitely prepared us for the job loss he suffered (19 years) when we returned. BUT, we are so on a totally different level than before & am so thankful for the trip. He now has a new job, & we have a new marriage...not sure if we would have made it without the trip to renew our love before the job loss.

Anyway, fast forward....we are happy, but I would like to spice it up. We have kinda explored porn together, anal, swallowing & just me being more into it. What else is good...I mean, I have yet to ever use a vibrator of any kind & am open to it, but don't want to ruin myself for him in the process. I have always been pretty modest in the bedroom, but have forced myself to be more open since our trip (he is very touchy, feely, & very open about sex where I am not so much) I have changed alot in regards to sex seeming dirty & not a good thing. The game thing sounds right up our alley so suggestions for that would be cool. I'm open for almost anything (as he is) except for other people, this is our domain only. We are planning our 20th anniversary trip & I would love to make it totally awesome for both of us so any new ideas would be great. The trip we did alone two years ago, earned me my first real orgasm.....ever. Sad, but true & it was amazing. I just am not sure I could ever top that.:smthumbup:


----------

